# M&M - Heroes of the Shield [Group Full]



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*Heroes of the Shield – Campaign Guidelines*

Hello and welcome!​
I am gathering a fine crew of players for a new Mutants & Masterminds campaign, to start as soon as we can get everything put together.  I should point out that this is not a cattle call for players – this game is not going to be for everyone.  Please read through the details below, and continue on to the subsequent posts if you like what you see.

*Setting*
This new campaign is set in the Freedom City world, as detailed in the sourcebook of the same name, published by Green Ronin.  While it is not critical that you have access to the Freedom City book, you will miss a lot if you don’t have it.  We will be taking a lot of cues from the Freedom City setting materials, and not having the book could be an impediment to your understanding of what’s going on.

As it currently stands, the campaign setting will be exactly as detailed in the Freedom City book, with the addition of some GM-created NPCs, and of course, the heroes themselves!

*Role of the Heroes*
The heroes in this campaign begin play as students of the retired hero known as The Shield.  He has decided to start his own team of relatively new heroes, to provide an alternative to the established hero groups, such as the Freedom League, the Atom Family, and Next-Gen.  The Shield will be the heroes’ mentor, benefactor, and will on occasion send the heroes on missions to keep the peace.

Heroes will have had some experience with fighting super-villains and dealing with various crises using their super-powers, but are not established in the minds of the people of Freedom City.  The heroes may have their own enemies, in addition to those who are seeking revenge against their retired mentor, and of course, new villains will also appear.

*Game Rules & Mechanics*
We are using the core Mutants & Masterminds rules, allowing for the most recent version of the official errata, in addition to the Freedom City sourcebook.  No other rules will be in use until further notice.  If additional options become available, players will be able to reshape their characters to adapt to a new rule or option.

This is going to be a low-lethality, high-adventure type game, with a little reality sprinkled amongst the craziness and super-powered goodness.  Characters will have a direct impact on the outcome of the game, and elements of their backgrounds and current goals will be woven into the game whenever possible.  The heroes will drive the campaign, and will not merely be spectators on a thrill ride.

*Running the Game*
This will be primarily a chat game, run on America Online’s AIM chat client on a weekly basis – Friday nights, starting at 9 PM eastern (US).  You must be available on Friday nights from 9 PM until at least midnight in order to be considered for this game, and while it is perfectly acceptable to miss a session, you should be available at least 50% of the time we meet.  My screen name for this game will be *ShieldMnM*.  Use this to contact me when I'm online.

If you cannot run AIM for some reason, you must connect via a chat client that is both compatible with AIM chat rooms and has its own die roller.  People without the ability to connect to the chat rooms and without a die roller will not be accepted into the game.

In addition to the chat game, we will make use of the message boards on EN World for communication between sessions.  While the chat sessions will move the game forward, essentially being the equivalent of a game session every week, the message board will be used to ask questions, pass on information, etc.

We will also post characters (both PCs and NPCs) on a thread on EN World's Rogues Gallery.

If all of this sounds good to you, proceed onto the next post concerning character creation…

**** This will be cross-posted on the Mutants & Masterminds board ****​


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Placeholder for now.  More to come.



 Interested if there is room for a bow wielding goddess named Artemis


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*Character Creation*

Do not proceed past this point unless you have read the post concerning the Campaign Guidelines.

Making a character is not going to be done in a vacuum.  The GM will work somewhat closely with the player in the creation of a character for this game.  If you don’t want the GM to have a hand in the creation of your character, this game may not be for you.  There are many reasons for this need for GM intervention in the creation process, chief among them cohesion of the hero team and characters that not only make sense mechanically, but have a coherent theme or idea.

Below are listed 12 character ‘ideas’.  Each of these will be used once – after a player declares he or she will use one of these ‘ideas’, no other players may select that character concept.  This prevents power/idea duplication within the group.  This list will be updated once a player has declared their intentions.

The character concepts listed below have several important components.  First is the _Basic Concept_.  This is the essential idea behind the character’s powers and abilities.  The player needs to look at this concept when creating the character, and try to fit any powers, feats, etc into this basic framework.  Everything else in terms of character creation is a _suggestion_, but it is important to point out that the GM is expecting some of the items listed below in the final character workup.  

It is important to note that while the character name is completely up to the player, silly or nonsense names, or those that borrow too heavily from established hero fiction, will be referred back to the player for another name selection.

For the background, please take the ideas listed below and make use of them in a more fully-fledged backstory.  If one or more of these do not fit in with your own ideas, let the GM know.  If something listed below for the background is unfamiliar to you (chances are there could be), email the GM or post a question if it’s a more general topic.  For the most part, a lot of this background stuff comes from the Freedom City book, so I would check there for more information.

As for the mechanics of character creation, all of the characters start play at the beginning of PL10, so 150pp can be spent on the creation of a character.  Watch your power level limits and stacking.  Characters that have serious power level problems or stacking issues will be returned to the player for editing.  For skills, use the 2:1 skill ranks to pp ratio.  Characters should have no more than one weakness.  In special cases, the GM may allow more than one weakness.  Some feats and powers are not going to be in use in this campaign, mainly things that either unbalance combat (Surprise Strike) or make things too complicated (Duplication, Minions).  If a specific problem is identified during the creation process, notes will be posted here so everyone knows to steer clear of the problem feat or power.

In all cases, refer to the core Mutants & Masterminds rules and the most recent Errata, as well as the Freedom City book.  No other sources are going to be considered official, unless otherwise noted.

Once your character is complete, submit via email to projectdaedalus@yahoo.com



***THE CHARACTER CONCEPTS***​
*THE ARMORED SUIT** - TAKEN -
Basic Concept*: This is the prototypical technological suit guy or gal.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Ability scores are not important, but if he/she built the suit, the INT makes sense.  Skills such as Computers, Craft, Disable Device, Knowledge, Pilot, Repair, and Science.  

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, All Around Sight, Darkvision, Great Fortitude, Immunities, Move By Attack, Point Blank Shot, Radio Broadcast, Radio Hearing, Rapid Shot, and Ultra Hearing.  

*Powers*: These should be built into the armor, and should include things such as Absorption, Datalink, Dazzle, Energy Blast, Energy Field, Flight, Invisibility, Obscure, Protection, Sensory Protection, Space Flight, Super Con, Super Dex, Super Strength, Swimming, Telekinesis, and Tunneling. 

*Background Ideas*:

nemesis is the villain Surge
learned under Technomancer before he went insane (alternately, if the hero did not build the suit, he/she stole it from Technomancer)
distant relative to Heironymous King, owner of Majestic Industries
first super event was helping to stop Lost World dinosaurs running loose in Liberty Park
fan of auto racing and cars in general

*THE BRICK** *Taken - Tokiwong *
Basic Concept*: This character is about as basic as it gets - strength and toughness and not much else.  

*Ability Scores and Skills*: STR and CON are essential, and most Skills are unimportant, although Intimidate and Taunt might work nicely.

*Feats*: All Out Attack, Attack Focus, Great Fortitude, Immunities, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, and Toughness.  

*Powers*: Absorption, Alternate Form, Density Control, Flight, Growth, Leaping, Natural Weapon, Protection, Strike, Super Con, Super Strength, and Tunneling.  

*Background Ideas*:

gained powers during the Terminus Invasion of 1993, but did not use powers until recently
has had some financial problems
works for DeCosta Construction
huge fan of the Freedom City Rebels football team
volunteers at the Lincoln Youth Center

*THE ENERGY PROJECTOR** - TAKEN -
Basic Concept*: This character wields control over a specific type of energy, with flight and force fields and stuff.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Ability scores like DEX and INT are important, as are Skills such as Acrobatics, Computers, Craft, Disable Device, Knowledge, and Science.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Point Blank Shot, and Precise Shot.  

*Powers*: Dazzle, Element Control, Energy Blast, Energy Control, Energy Field, Flight, Force Field, and Weather Control.

*Background Ideas*:

was a member of the Chaos Squad, but left when he/she could not use powers for evil purposes
in and out of juvenile hall during teen years
is a member of the alt-rock band the Kings in Yellow
has crossed paths with Foreshadow from time to time
has a crush on either Jocelyn Van Dyne or Lucas Cooley (depending on hero’s gender, etc) 

*THE FORCE FIELD GENERATOR** - TAKEN -
Basic Concept*: This character uses kinetic energy for a variety of effects, representing different ways he or she manipulates force fields.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: These really can be anything.

*Feats*: Expertise, Improved Pin, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Rapid Shot.

*Powers*: Deflection, Energy Blast, Energy Control, Flight, Force Field, Snare, Suffocate, and Telekinesis.

*Background Ideas*:

first super event was stopping the Bombardier from destroying Millennium Mall
is a niece or nephew to Police Commissioner Kane
is a beat reporter for the Super-Vision magazine
has thwarted Doc Otaku a few times
gained powers via Mr. Infamy

*THE GIANT**
Basic Concept*: This character grows to immense heights, and uses a combination of strength and toughness to defeat his or her foes.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: STR and CON are obvious choices for this character, and any Skills might be useful.

*Feats*: Endurance, Great Fortitude, Immunities, Improved Grapple, Improved Pin, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, and Toughness.

*Powers*: Alternate Form, Density Control, Growth, Immovability, Protection, Shapeshift, Strike, Super Con, and Super Strength.  

*Background Ideas*:

is from a wealthy family in the Port Regal area
manages the Freedom Sound chain of stores
graduated from Freedom City University
frequents the Infinity nightclub
nearly killed as a child during a fight between Factor Four and the Atom Family

*THE LIQUID/GAS MORPHER** - TAKEN -
Basic Concept*: This character transforms into a specific liquid or gas, and has powers to represent abilities in this altered form.  

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Ability Scores and Skills can be anything.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, All Around Sight, Amphibious, Immunities, Power Attack, Rapid Strike, and Underwater Combat.

*Powers*: Alternate Form is required, but other Powers might include things such as Corrosion, Disintegration, Elasticity, Element Control, Energy Control, Energy Field, Flight, Leaping, Natural Weapon, Obscure, Shapeshift, Slick, Snare, Suffocate, and Swimming.

*Background Ideas*:

has had romantic problems of some kind
was part of a pilot program of the Commission on Economic Development to pay supers to defend Freedom City (it was an utter failure)
has/had some involvement with Atlanteans
has tried to get into the Brotherhood of the Yellow Sign
works as a taxicab driver

*THE MAGNETIC MANIPULATOR**
Basic Concept*: This character manipulates waves of electromagnetic energy to perform a variety of tasks.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Anything is possible, depending on the background.

*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, and Toughness.

*Powers*: Animation, Clinging, Deflection, Energy Blast, Energy Control, Flight, Force Field, Protection, Shape Matter, Slow, Snare, Suffocate, Telekinesis, and Transmutation.

*Background Ideas*:

kicked out of the Claremont Academy
works in the Medical Examiner's office
was involved in Senator Oldman's recent re-election campaign
some involvement with Farsider City or the people of the moon
has recently become Catholic

*THE PSIONIC THIEF**
Basic Concept*: This character sneaks around and uses mental powers to enhance his sneakiness, and may have a few tricks up his or her sleeve.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: DEX, INT, WIS, and CHA can be important, and Skills such as Acrobatics, Bluff, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock, and Spot.  

*Feats*: Dodge, Evasion, Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, and Startle.  

*Powers*: Amazing Save, Blending, Clinging, Combat Sense, ESP, Illusion, Invisibility, Luck, Mental Protection, Mind Control, Postcognition, Precognition, Super Cha, Super Dex, Super Senses, Super Wis, and Telepathy.

*Background Ideas*:

used to run with a super named Bug
nemesis is Psi Blade and her Cyber Ninjas
was imprisoned at Blackstone and recently paroled into the custody of The Shield
one of his or her greatest heists was at the Albright Institute
plagued by psychic ‘ghosts’ of some kind

*THE RANDOM GADGETEER** *Taken - DocHazard *

Basic Concept*: This character is the super-tinkerer, and has an array of super-powered gadgets with which to fight crime.  

*Ability Scores and Skills*: INT is important, as are Skills such as Computers, Craft, Demolitions, Disable Device, Drive, Knowledge, Pilot, Repair, and Science.

*Feats*: Expertise, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Ricochet Attack, and Throwing Mastery.  

*Powers*: Gadgets is the most obvious power, but regularly carried devices could also include those that represent Blending, Clinging, Dazzle, Deflection, Energy Blast, Energy Field, Flight, Mental Protection, Neutralize, Obscure, Protection, Sensory Protection, Slick, Snare, Strike, Stun, and Swinging.  Super Int is a possibility as a non-device power.  

*Background Ideas*:

has a huge crush on or is a big fan of Harpy
has a special vehicle or robotic sidekick
was briefly a 'guest' of Providence Asylum
works as a consultant at the Star Island Space Control Center
former prized employee of Astro Labs

*THE SKILLED HUNTER** *Taken - Silverlion *
Basic Concept*: This character is mostly skills and feats based, with a few supplementary powers to back up the character concept.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Should have high DEX and WIS, and some ranks in any of the DEX or WIS based skills.  

*Feats*: Blind Fight, Dodge, Evasion, Move By Attack, Psychic Awareness, Throwing Mastery, and Track.  

*Powers*: Combat Sense, Deflection, ESP, Natural Weapon, Super Dex, Super Senses, and Super Wisdom.  Perhaps some Equipment to provide attack or defense powers, or to boost/enhance sensory abilities.

*Background Ideas*: 

was once nearly drained to death by the vampiress known as The Duchess
was involved in mafia/gang warfare
big fan of the Hanover Zoo and animals in general
spent youth on the streets of Southside
spent time in the CIA

*THE SORCERER**
Basic Concept*: This character invokes the powers of the arcane to do his or her bidding.  

*Ability Scores and Skills*: Of the ability scores, INT, WIS, and CHA could all be useful.  Skills such as Concentration, Knowledge, Listen, and Spot.

*Feats*: Attack Focus, Detect, Expertise, Indomitable Will, Iron Will, Point Blank Shot, Psychic Awareness, and True Sight.  

*Powers*: Obviously, the Sorcery power is required, but perhaps some Mental Protection would be useful as well.  

*Background Ideas*:

is an aspiring actor/actress
spent a long time researching and investigating Lantern John
works 3rd shift at Pyramid Plaza for the Rhodes Foundation
attends FREESA during the day, studying acting
sibling to Fletcher Beaumont III, aka The Bowman
 
*THE SPEEDSTER** - TAKEN -
Basic Concept*: This character uses speed and agility most of all.

*Ability Scores and Skills*: DEX is most important of the ability scores.  Of Skills, Acrobatics, Intimidate, and Taunt.

*Feats*: All Out Attack, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus, Dodge, Evasion, Expertise, Improved Trip, Lightning Reflexes, Move By Attack, Power Attack, and Rapid Strike.  

*Powers*: Amazing Save, Combat Sense, Incorporeal, Leaping, Luck, Protection, Running, Spinning, Super Dex, and Super Speed.

*Background Ideas*:

younger brother is also a speedy super named Blue Bolt
was in the US Navy for 4 years
is a movie buff
works at the Atlantis Casino
has aided Johnny Rocket on a few occasions


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*Important NPCs*

The following are descriptions of the important NPCs of the Van Dyne family, and important people the PCs might see on or around the estate grounds.  For the essential NPCs, stat blocks and powers (if any) are also listed. 

*The Shield – Geoffrey Van Dyne*
Geoffrey Van Dyne, founder and chief executive officer of Van Dyne Ventures, LLP, was not always the straight-laced, power tie-wearing business executive he is today.  Van Dyne was once known to Freedom City as The Shield, valiant crimefighter and friend to the oppressed.  These days, however, the retired hero spends his days running his venture capital business and mentoring a special group of young people Van Dyne has taken under his wing.

	While Van Dyne is retired (and for very good reason – he has lost many of his special powers), he still sees the need for a skilled and resourceful team of superheroes willing to answer the call to arms.  With the help of his daughter, Jocelyn (who may one day take on the mantle of The Shield), Van Dyne has gathered a suitable group of young heroes who will be his protégés – the Heroes of the Shield.

*Quote*: True strength comes from within.  We all have it – harnessing it is a matter of perseverance and the will to succeed.

*Personality*: Far from his days as a wise-cracking superhero, with little care for the consequences of his actions, the former Shield has mellowed significantly in his middle age.  Van Dyne is a philosophical free-thinker, but focuses on making something of the future, and believes in the potential of his students and the society they protect.

	Van Dyne is very protective of his family, and has resisted training his daughter Jocelyn in the ways of a superheroine.  Despite this refusal, Jocelyn has trained herself and, with the aid of her boyfriend, Lucas Cooley, has started to exhibit control of her inborn abilities, as well as a willingness to take on her father’s mantle.

*Powers and Tactics*: In his heyday, The Shield was a force to be reckoned with.  He combined flight and super dexterity with his mystical shield, and was very effective.  Upon losing some of his prized super powers, and coming to the realization that he was no longer a young man, Van Dyne retired.

	Though Van Dyne spends his days behind a desk or at a myriad of meetings with fellow businessmen, the retired hero retains all of the skills and a few of the powers used in his Shield days.  If pressed into combat, Van Dyne could still give a super villain a run for his or her money, especially if his trademark shield was handy!

*Appearance*: Geoffrey Van Dyne is a man in his early 50s, though still in fine physical condition.  He has a neat salt and pepper goatee and matching short-cropped hair cut in a businessman’s style.  He is most often seen in either a dark gray business suit or a golf shirt and slacks.  Van Dyne is almost never without an array of communications gear – cell phone, PDA, and notebook computer.

	When appearing as The Shield, the hero wore a blue and yellow costume over a skin-clinging suit of fine mesh chain mail, along with a helmet and his trusty magic shield.  Van Dyne retains this costume somewhere in his lakeside estate.

*Geoffrey Van Dyne*: PL 12; Init +1 (Dex); Defense 15 (14 flat-footed); Spd 30ft; Atk +6 melee or ranged (+8s, Shield); SV Dmg +5, Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +8; Str 11, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 15.  Hero Points: 7.
*Skills*: Acrobatics +7, Balance +5, Bluff +4, Diplomacy +4, Drive +2, Hide +5, Gather Info +6, Intimidate +8, Knowledge – Freedom City +10, Knowledge – Villains +8, Listen +10, Move Silently +5, Sense Motive +8, Spot +10, Taunt +7.
*Feats*: Aerial Combat, Attack Finesse, Attack Focus – Shield, Dodge, Evasion, Headquarters, Hero’s Luck, Leadership, Lightning Reflexes, Mental Link – Shield, Talented (Listen & Spot), Throwing Mastery.
*Powers*: Amazing Save – Reflex +4 [_Extras_: Damage, Fort, and Will; _Source_: Training; _Cost_: 4pp/rank], Luck +5 [_Extra_: Fortune; _Power Stunt_: Bestow Luck; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6pp/rank], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 2pp/rank].
*Equipment*: Armor [Protection +6; _Source_: Super-Science; _Cost_: 1pp/rank], The Shield [Strike +8 (_Power Stunts_: Mighty, Ranged); _Extra_: Deflection; _Source_: Mystical; _Cost_: 2pp/rank].


*Jocelyn Van Dyne*
Growing up in the shadow of her famous superhero father, Jocelyn Van Dyne has always had aspirations to one day become a superheroine herself.  To that end, she has studied the world of Freedom City’s super-powered elite, and is quite well-versed in both the heroes and villains of this fair city.

	A junior executive in her father’s company, Van Dyne Ventures, Jocelyn believes her true calling is yet to be realized, and has been training on her own to master her burgeoning super-powers and perhaps assume the mantle of The Shield someday.

*Personality*: Van Dyne is just out of her teens, though she carries herself with a confidence not found in most young people.  Jocelyn has aspirations to assume her father’s title and equipment, to carry on the family tradition of fighting crime and protecting the innocent.  She trains for this responsibility, and is constantly badgering her father to let her try out the costume and the shield.

	Jocelyn recently began a relationship with Lucas Cooley, who was later revealed to be Poltergeist’s clone (see below).  Despite this revelation, Jocelyn and Lucas are still together, and they have dreams of fighting crime together one day, although Jocelyn worries that Lucas’ father will interfere somehow.

*Appearance*: Jocelyn is a girl in her early 20s, with long light brown hair and a graceful manner about her.  She is bright-eyed and inquisitive about the world, and has a keen understanding of the heroes around her.  She normally appears in business attire, though in more casual settings, she commonly wears a t-shirt and jeans, or whatever is fashionable. 

*Jocelyn Van Dyne*: PL 6; Init +7 (Dex); Defense 21 (14 flat-footed); Spd 30ft run, 30ft fly; Atk +7 melee (+1s, punch); SV Dmg +2, Fort +2, Ref +9, Will +0; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 14.  Hero Points: 3.
*Skills*: Computers +8, Gather Info +3, Hide +8, Knowledge – Freedom City +4, Knowledge – Heroes +4, Knowledge – Villains +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Spot +4.
*Feats*: Attack Finesse, Dodge, Evasion, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus – Computers, Talented (Listen & Spot).
*Powers*: Flight +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 2pp/rank], Luck +2 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 5pp/rank], Super-Dexterity +4 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp/rank].

*Lucas Cooley*
Until recently, Lucas Cooley was just a young man who had grown up an orphan, with no knowledge of his parents or family.  It turns out that Lucas is actually a clone of the villain Poltergeist, hated rival of The Shield.  Lucas was created many years ago from Poltergeist’s genetic material, and rapidly grown in an alien cloning lab.

	Poltergeist returned from a long absence and located his ‘son’, Lucas.  The villain had hoped to use Lucas as a decoy, and train the boy in the ways of the super-villain, but Lucas refused, and stayed true to the Van Dyne family instead.

*Personality*: Before realizing his true origins, Lucas Cooley was just a young man with a passion for fast cars and the young Ms. Van Dyne.  The recent revelation of the identity of his father has had an impact on the boy, though Lucas refused to serve Poltergeist in any way.  When the villain found Lucas, he activated implants within the boy that caused hidden powers to emerge, and Lucas is now dealing with his darkness powers as well.

	Cooley is a bit of a hothead, and enjoys living on the edge.  He is fond of showing off for Jocelyn and his other friends, though he reserves demonstration of his new super-powers for the Van Dyne family.  Geoffrey Van Dyne has offered Lucas a job with Van Dyne Ventures, but the boy prefers to stay with his job as an auto mechanic.

*Appearance*: Lucas Cooley is a young man in his early 20s, and wears clothing typical to the youth of his generation.  At work, he wears a drab gray jumpsuit, and is almost always covered in grease or some other liquid.  Lucas has long black hair drawn back in a ponytail, and sports a black goatee.  He also possesses a number of tattoos of varying styles and origins.

*Lucas Cooley*: PL 8; Init +2 (Dex); Defense 17 (15 flat-footed); Spd 30ft run, 30ft teleport; Atk +7 melee (+1s, punch), +8 ranged (+6s, darkness bolt); SV Dmg +6, Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 15.  Hero Points: 4.
*Skills*: Craft – Vehicle +5, Drive +8, Hide +4, Knowledge – Freedom City +9, Move Silently +4, Repair +7.
*Feats*: Darkvision, Great Fortitude, Mental Link – Poltergeist, Point Blank Shot, Psychic Awareness, Rapid Shot, See Invisibility, Toughness.
*Powers*: Energy Control – Darkness +6 [_Extras_: Energy Blast, Teleportation; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 4pp/rank], Force Field +6 [_Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 1pp/rank], Mental Protection +4 [_Source_: Training; _Cost_: 2pp/rank].

*Benton Quill*
Benton is the Van Dyne family butler, and has served the estate for more than a decade in this capacity.  He is knowledgeable about just about anything happening in or around the estate grounds, and is an excellent source of information on a variety of topics.  He is not the typical snooty English butler type – Quill is actually a retired US Marine, and is honored to serve The Shield and his family and friends.

*Kendra Cox*
Kendra Cox has been brought into the estate to be the heroes’ trainer and chaperone.  Cox is a former Olympic boxer, and has superior physical conditioning.  In addition, she has the ability to turn off others’ super-powers.  She has started implementing a training regimen for the heroes, and is in constant contact with Geoffrey Van Dyne in the development of his new team.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*The Shield’s Rogues Gallery*

Below are the four main villains The Shield has fought throughout his heroic career.  There are others, of course, but these are the main recurring villains he has faced time and time again.

*Poltergeist*: The Shield’s longest-running and most hated adversary, Poltergeist has seemingly disappeared from Freedom City – for now, at least.  During its height, the rivalry between Poltergeist and The Shield was the stuff of legend.  The two were constantly at each others’ throats, and this rivalry lasted a good 20 years until The Shield retired from the superheroing life.

	Poltergeist’s clone, Lucas Cooley, was created some 15 years ago when the villain came across an alien cloning lab.  Fearing that his legacy would end with his demise, Poltergeist created a clone and rapidly grew it to the age of 10.  He had also implanted alien devices within the clone that would one day imbue the clone with super-powers, though Poltergeist did not expect that these powers would not be his own.

	The villain lost track of this clone for many years, and the boy grew up in an array of orphanages.  Poltergeist and Lucas were reunited just a few years ago, but, despite Poltergeist’s best efforts to turn the boy into his minion, Lucas refused to follow in his father’s footsteps and remained faithful to his new friends, the family of The Shield.  Poltergeist has not been seen since, causing many to wonder what he might be planning.

*Rapture*: This villainess has not been seen of late, but caused a lot of trouble during her most recent reign of terror.  Rapture uses the power of pheromones to control people, specifically males, into doing her bidding.  She even has enslaved The Shield in the past, and he had to be saved by female heroes, who are immune to Rapture’s powers.  

	Rapture fashions herself as Geoffrey Van Dyne’s love interest, though the hero denies having any romantic interest in the villainess.  She has even offered to give up her life of crime in order to marry Van Dyne, but he has so far resisted.

*Kid Unknown*: This precocious ‘child’ has caused a lot of problems for The Shield and many of the other heroes of Freedom City.  His main power is that he can cloud the minds of his targets, causing them to forget things, including how to use their super-powers, who their friends are, and so on.  Kid Unknown doesn’t seem to have any normal motives for his attacks on the city – its entirely possible that he’s just crazy.  His only aim seems to be to cause as much chaos and unrest as possible, and Kid Unknown has been quite successful at this in the past.

	Kid Unknown, while appearing as a young boy between 6 and 8 years old, is far older, and has been plaguing Freedom City and The Shield for at least a decade.  He preys on civic events such as parades and festivals, and finds ways for heroes to show up and cause trouble.  This gets other heroes involved, and sometimes villains as well, and causes a lot of property damage and even injuries to the innocents who get caught in the middle.

	Before he retired, The Shield managed to capture the villain, and get Kid Unknown incarcerated in Blackstone, but the villain has since escaped, and could be anywhere.

*Supernova*: This alien villain is an altered Grue whose ship was engulfed in the destruction of a star.  As a result, the Grue was transformed into Supernova, a villainess with the power to literally cause a small supernova around her.  This causes massive property damage and imperils everyone around her.  Supernova only has malice in her heart, and seeks to destroy Earthlings, whom she blames for her transformation.

	The Shield has dealt with Supernova on several occasions, most recently about 5 years ago, just before he retired.  Supernova had captured an oil tanker off the coast of Freedom City, and threatened to destroy it within the downtown area, potentially setting the entire city ablaze.  Fortunately, The Shield defeated Supernova and the villainess retreated into space, to perhaps devise a new plan of revenge.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Read the campaign looks cool, I have Friday nights free, and I am interested in filling the Brick or the Skilled Hunter archetypes... for the killed Hunter think Artemis, a goddess given a chance to redeem herself for some reason with an enchanted bow and arrows  and good hunting and fighting skills.

The second idea is one I have used before for a brick, the son of an Interdimensional conquerer enamored with Earth culture, and has supreme strength and endurance, with a noble sentiment, he idolizes Centurion and is the ultimate boyscout... with a clueless attitude of Earth's culture...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh one more concept is an urban hero by the name of Ares Jackson, probably be my alternate Brick subtype, with a link to the streets, and trying to make the world a better place one thug at a time... more of personality then unique background... probably use my othr Brick idea though...


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Oh one more concept is an urban hero by the name of Ares Jackson, probably be my alternate Brick subtype, with a link to the streets, and trying to make the world a better place one thug at a time... more of personality then unique background... probably use my othr Brick idea though...




Ok so does that mean you want the Brick, Tokiwong?

Once you pick it, no one else can make one of that type unless you relinquish it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Ok so does that mean you want the Brick, Tokiwong?
> 
> Once you pick it, no one else can make one of that type unless you relinquish it.



 Sure I will use my brick... Kid Paragon rises again... the Interdiminsional Prince idea if that is okay with you


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sure I will use my brick... Kid Paragon rises again... the Interdiminsional Prince idea if that is okay with you




Well, see if you can fit in some of the background notes if at all possible.  Otherwise, you are down for the Brick!

Shoot me the first draft of your character when you get a chance.  You can also contact me via AIM when I'm online - screen name ShieldMnM.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Well, see if you can fit in some of the background notes if at all possible.  Otherwise, you are down for the Brick!
> 
> Shoot me the first draft of your character when you get a chance.  You can also contact me via AIM when I'm online - screen name ShieldMnM.



 I will work in the football angle... since I see Kid Paragon as an athlete


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*Screen Name Reminder*

One more thing -

I want to encourage everyone joining this game to create a screen name using their character's name.  It just makes everything so much easier come game time.

Thanks!


----------



## Silverlion (Jul 26, 2004)

*Skilled Hunter*

I'd like to take on the Skilled Hunter, I've a character I played in Freedom Force computer game whose name I took for this forum that might work to fit the concept, my only dilemma is I see him as being British--essentially more SAS than CIA.

Silverlion
Conrad Gallant

Conrad was born to a world of wealth and prvivilidge but discoverd early on his family cared more for him and his sister as symbols of status than actuall children to love and cherish. Conrad howver was a strong willed boy who grew into a stronger willed young man, strong enough to take off wandering the world as soon as he turned 18 on a military ticket.
Yet he was always there supporting his sister emotionally  with surprise visits, and letters contantly--until her college years. She moved across the pond to attend university. He last saw her 4 years ago when they met at their parent funeral (due to plane crash). During that time he traveled the world and lived a life of subtle, active leisure--visiting Africa, South America, and any place where wilderness remained with camera in tow. One year ago he came to visit his sister when her letters stopped reaching him. He found her apartment ransacked and strangely quiet suited men going through her things. With his sister missing he truly lost his focus. So he found a new one, turning years of hobby photography, tracking, and rough living in the wilderness into finely honed skilled detective and hunting talents to find his lost sister. Conrad has nencer explained some of his more supernatural capabilities (such as how his finger nails are strong enoough to tear like a lion's claws) or how he can mimic a lion's roar to the decibel. Yet using his senses, skills, and talents he managed to find clues to his sisters life, but no solid evidence to her disapearance. More recently he led worked to counter a gang/mafia war with the local authorities, and is generally well known for his pauses in rougher neighbourhoods where he stands as a sterling example of heroism.


Silverlion's name comes from a toy set his sister and he shared--a sterling silver noah's ark display--the only animal missing, a Silverlion (but had a silver lioness) Conrad's sister always calld him "her" silver lion.


Conrad appears to be a man in his late 30's with a shock of white hair and blue eyes standing a a bit over 2m tall and weighing in at 100kg of athletic muscle. As Silverlion he dresses in a black costume with silver gloves, boots, mask with a somewhat fank like motif and a rampant silverlion in shield across his chest.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2004)

...


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

Please make sure to look at the characters that are taken before applying to the game.

Thanks


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2004)

*Character Update*

Two of the submitted characters are in process.  Silver Lion is pretty close to being complete, and Kid Paragon is just about done and ready to post on the Rogues Gallery thread.

Waiting for character submissions from the other four players.  I hope to be able to start this coming Friday, but that's pending getting everyone ready to go, or at least 4 of you.  So I guess in a sense, we're halfway there!


----------



## Insight (Jul 27, 2004)

*Another Character Update*

We have 3 characters completed and posted to the Rogues Gallery thread.  4 more are claimed and in some form of working stages.  That means there is only one slot left, so go ahead and claim it if you are interested.


----------



## Insight (Jul 28, 2004)

The group is now full and we're not accepting any more new players until further notice.

Thanks to everyone for joining up!


----------



## Insight (Jul 29, 2004)

*Chat & Combat*

I wanted to post something about how I would like the chat sessions to go for this game.  Having thought this through, I think I have found some middle ground between what needs to be done in order to ensure we are moving the game forward and what needs to be done to best use the chat format to our advantage during the game.

*Chat - General*
I would like as many people to be on AIM as possible.  This just makes it a lot easier to relay technical information about the chat format, as that is what I am most familiar with.  If you absolutely cannot run AIM, your chat client needs to be one that has a built-in die roller that can accomodate d20 rolls.

If you're not sure how to use the die roller in AIM, ask one of us during the chat.  The best way to do it is to copy the syntax to your computer along with 1 and 20 in the variables, so you can simply paste that into the chat window and get your die rolls going.  1d20 is pretty much all you're going to roll for M&M, so after that, you should be good to go.

Most of the time, your characters will be together, or at least mostly together in the same general area.  But there will be times that the characters will be separated.  Rather than create a huge headache and run separate IMs with everyone, I am going to run all of these in the main chat.  I ask each of you to exercise your player vs character knowledge sensibilities in these situations, and not take actions based on player knowledge.  In a perfect world, we would use the chat technology to completely avoid such a situation, but in practice, I have found running multiple chat windows hard on the GM and painfuly boring to the players who are not involved.

*Combat*
All right, this is where it gets a little more tricky.  We need to have some guidelines to make combat run smoothly.  M&M combat is designed to be easier on everyone involved, and enable some fun and exciting gameplay.  To this end, I have come up with some guidelines that I think will continue the spirit of this sort of gameplay.

There needs to be an order to things during combat.  For actions, this obviously is controlled through the use of the Initiative component.  Thus, the characters will roll their Initiatives at the beginning of combat, and we will use that as a basis for their order of actions.  When everyone has rolled Initiative, I will announce the order, including villains.  I will be keeping track of the order offline, and will update with changes, such as held actions, etc.  To make things easier on all of you, for each action, I will announce whose turn is up, and who is next.

Here is an example of what will happen at the beginning of combat:
_GM: Everyone roll Initiative...
<each Player rolls online>
<offline, GM composes list of order, including villains>
GM: The order of actions will be Surge (villain), Water Dragon, Silver Lion, Doc Hazard, Giga-Bite (villain), Hinder, and Pitch Black.
GM: Surge (villain) is up.  Water Dragon is next._

... and so on.  In this situation, since a villain is up, the player for Water Dragon should think about what he wants to do.

If the scene has not already been properly set, the GM will reset the scene for everyone, before any actions are announced.  Continuing the example...
_GM: Surge stands in the middle of the warehouse, and Giga-Bite is about 20ft to the left.  Around the villains are stacks and stacks of crates of various shapes and sizes, along with equipment used to move the crates around - forklifts and the like.  The heroes have arrived through a large pair of shipping doors, and are about 40ft from the villains._

Finally, the GM asks the player what they will try to do.  It is important to note that when you describe what you are trying to do, state a specific action ("Pitch Black will fly forward 40ft and punch Surge.").  This must be done to move the action forward.  If you have a specific question before taking an action, IM the Game Master.  If its a more general question, feel free to post it in the main chat before declaring your action.  General questions I would define as things that are likely to affect everyone ("How dark is it in here?"), while specific questions are things that just pertain to your character ("Do I detect the use of psi powers in here?").

In the case above, since a villain is going first, the GM acts as a player, and states the villain's intention, as such:
_GM: Surge starts spinning and moves 30' toward the group of heroes._

Since there are no rolls or other actions/reactions to handle, the villain's action is complete, and the order moves on.  At this point...
_GM: Water Dragon is up.  Silver Lion is next._

Water Dragon's player has already decided what to do, so he posts...
_Water Dragon: I turn into water form and shoot Surge with a volley of water._

At this point, the action may move to IMs between the GM and the player, if additional information is needed.  The GM will ask the player to make rolls and give modified results in the IM.  If an NPC has a reaction to the player's action, the GM will post that in the main chat, thusly...
_GM: Spinning wildly, Surge tries to move aside to evade the attack._

Now here's the cool part.  No matter what the result, the _Player_ posts the final result.  He gets this information from the IM between himself and the GM.  Let's say in this case, Water Dragon hit and damaged Surge...
_Water Dragon: Surge takes the torrent of water right in the gut, sending the villain sprawling across the warehouse floor.  Surge seems somewhat injured by the attack, but not knocked out._

Then, the GM moves the order forward once again...
_GM: Silver Lion is up.  Doc Hazard is next._

... and so on.  

As a player, you have three main responsibilities during combat.  First and foremost is to pay attention to whats going on, so as to alleviate as much as possible the delays in getting the action moving.  Second, try to prepare your actions as much in advance as possible, again to help keep the action moving.  Finally, you are responsible for describing part of the action, so do your part in making the game fun and exciting for everyone!

*Die Rolling & Results*
I ask that everyone apply their modifiers to die rolls, unless otherwise instructed.  Please only roll the die and then post the total.  I don't usually need to know your modifiers etc.  If there is a question or issue, I would prefer to handle it through IMs rather than in general chat.

For Save DCs against your attacks or effects, I would ask that you advise the GM of that during the IM resolution phase of your action.  This is especially important if your Save DCs have changed due to Power Attack or some other reason.

Let's go back to Water Dragon's attack in the previous example.  The following would transpire in an IM rather than in the main chat.
_GM: OK roll your attack.
<Die roll shows up in main chat as raw d20 result of 17>
Water Dragon: Thats a total of 28 on the attack.
GM: That hits! What's the DSDC? <-----  Abbreviation for Damage Save DC
Water Dragon: 25. <----- this is the total: 15 base + ranks
<GM rolls the Reflex save (he has evasion) and posts about Surge trying to evade the attack>
GM: Surge tries to dodge, but takes a stun hit.
_

Then, the player posts the result to the main chat.  That's basically how it will work.

As always, I will try to keep this updated as much as possible.  We will most likely encounter things I haven't covered in this email, especially with the first session coming up.


----------



## Insight (Aug 2, 2004)

Just a few notes for next session...

We need to get combat to run a bit more smoothly than last time.  That combat should not have taken three hours to complete.  To this end, I am going to create some cheat sheets for your characters' stats so I can get at some of the information I ask you guys for, and that will help to speed things up from my end.  

What I am going to do are a few things.  First, for things that affect your Defense (this is mostly what tends to fluctuate during battle and what I am normally asking for), I am going to assume that everything is standard unless you tell me otherwise.  For those of you that have Dodge, I am going to assume that it is set to all foes (+1 vs everyone) unless otherwise stated.  If you use Power Attack, All-Out Attack, Expertise, etc., I am going to assume that your bonuses will stay the same between rounds unless stated otherwise.

Also, I am going to institute a time limit on actions.  Too many times, I was sitting there awaiting a response from a player.  We need to keep things moving, so here's what we will do.  Each player will have 3 minutes to make their action.  If I don't hear anything from you within that time, I will control your character for that action.  If we are in the middle of your turn and I don't get a response from you after a while, I will finish your turn, making any necessary rolls, etc.

Please post any questions or issues with these changes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2004)

Sounds good, will there be a thread to continue stuff from the game or not?


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 2, 2004)

Toki, I asked and he said he would post something sometime today--barring unforseen circumstances. 

I really wannt to question the Foundry goons and do a little detective work with the armor


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2004)

*The Interrogation Begins*

The Shield has gathered you all back at his lakeside mansion, well away from the hustle and bustle of the downtown sights and sounds to which you have become accustomed.

As you arrive at the estate, Benton Quill, the Shield's loyal butler, receives you and asks that you await the master in the grand ballroom.  Quill explains that Mr. Van Dyne has much to discuss with you.  It is good to see your new friends once again, and you use this time to catch up on recent events.

Once everyone has arrived, you learn that your team's number has grown by one - Van Dyne brings in someone named Doc Hazard, but delays any formal introductions so that the main issue at hand can get the most attention for now.

Van Dyne explains that he has properly secured the captured Foundry goon (thanks to Pitch Black for procuring this captive), and suggests that you might learn quite a bit from this criminal.  Van Dyne leads you from the grand ballroom into an underground area called the vault, where he explains he has set aside room for captured supervillains and their minions.

Within the vault, you find the captive Foundry goon, who has so far only given his service number (156446846) and not much more.  Van Dyne believes that the goon's spirit will soon be broken, and asks that you work on him, but not to use force.

OOC: This is where the between-game action begins.  Feel free to post whatever actions you wish to undertake before Friday night's game, including asking the goon any questions you like.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2004)

Kid Paragon hurries back to his dorm room, and quickly gets changed.  Although mission debrief was usually mandatory, Mark found it to be the boring part of the super hero routine, so he just skipped it.  Instead, he grabbed his books and headed down to the school library to study.  Not being able to sleep had its perks...


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 3, 2004)

Silverlion sets down the bit of armor he managed to obtain on a table and examines it for a long moment. Gettingn frustrated with the lack of anything he sees as useful clue he turns to his erstwhile allies


Silverlion speaks to the other heroes "Do any of you lads wish to question our friend here?"  He adjusts the flare of his gloves as he looks up with a almost feral grin. "Or do you want me to do it?"

OOC: Silverlion did his best to return with  something other than the bit he tore off the Foundry goon talking to the police to bring back something that could be investigated.


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> OOC: Silverlion did his best to return with  something other than the bit he tore off the Foundry goon talking to the police to bring back something that could be investigated.




Silver Lion was able to grab a few pieces of the armor.  Hard to say what it might be, especially without all the pieces of the suit, most notably some sort of control unit - it's probably built into the chest piece or helmet.

The armor/exoskeleton is obviously of advanced design, no surprise given the Foundry's areas of interest.  On the arm vambrace you were able to purloin, there is some kind of weapon.  Were it attached to a power source, perhaps you could learn more about it.


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2004)

*Experience from Game Session 1*

Most of you who played on Friday earn 2pp from the first session.  Water Dragon, since you missed the entire combat, you get 1pp.

Don't expect to always get this much from a single session.  I wanted to give you guys a little extra for putting up with the various bumps in the road and growing pains we went through in the first week or so of the game.

In the future, you should receive 1pp per completed 'adventure', or approximately once every one or two sessions.

Let me know how you plan to spend these pp so I can update your characters online.  You can also save them if you wish.


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 3, 2004)

ooc: Silverlion will take the penetrating attack feat (to go with his use and HP expenditure during the game)

Walking over to the new member he looks him up and down "Doctor Hazard?" 
waiting for a response he looks over to the armor lying on the table "You wouldn't happen to be some sort of technical genius lad?"

"I admit to not much knowledge of the fine art that is solder and circuitry."

He pauses a moment and cracks his knuckles.

"I think we may have need to know all we can from these poor remnants. Includinng that weapon, and I don't want to be a'tinkering with something without someone who knows a bit looking on. Might be a bit, hazardous, if you catch my drift Doctor."


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 3, 2004)

i spend my point on two levels of escape artist


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2004)

_Saving my points... BTW I might not be at this week's coming session, just to let you know in advance._


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 4, 2004)

*away we go*

(OOC-I will buy rapid shot for my suit and save the last point)

Examining the scaps of armor I see if it is possible to hook the weapons power cords to my suit so that my suit provided the power needed to test the weapon. 
He hears Silverlion's questions and answers
"You might as well because I don't think that I could refrain from... more persuasive questioning. I will examine the fragments and report my findings."


----------



## Insight (Aug 4, 2004)

*Character Updates*

Here are the updates I made tonight:

*All Characters*:
Added pp total and unspent pp if any.

*Silver Lion*:
Added Penetrating Attack to Natural Weapon Power.

*Water Dragon*:
Added 2 Ranks to Escape Artist Skill.

*Pitch Black*:
Added Rapid Shot as Power Stunt on Armor.

I have not heard from Hinder or Blue Blitz in regards to their pp expenditures, if any.  No updates will be possible after the game session starts Friday night.


----------



## Insight (Aug 4, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> Examining the scraps of armor I see if it is possible to hook the weapons power cords to my suit so that my suit provided the power needed to test the weapon.
> He hears Silverlion's questions and answers, "You might as well because I don't think that I could refrain from... more persuasive questioning. I will examine the fragments and report my findings."




Pitch Black, since you are not really a gadget wiz, it might be best not to fool around with this unknown technology.  But if you really want to try, go ahead...


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 4, 2004)

good idea


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 4, 2004)

"Doc Hazard, please help out Pitch Black over there."


"Lads we can't just dally about and way for things to fall into our laps. Shield, please set a meeting for an hour, so you can brief us if you don't mind good chap."

Silverlion then heads over to the prisoner and walks around him a few times in a very feline stalk. He speaks to himself almost as if recording data to a voice recorder. " Height just under 2 metres. weight: ten to twelves stone...not much to look at. " Silverlion then goes on describing details of the man's appearance noting dirt, scuff marks, any clue like indicators he can locate. Then gets real close to the man "How'd I do lad...close? Warm? Would you like me to get warmer?" he places a deep throated groel to emphasise the last bit.."I think we can start a fire or two if I am too cold here...what do ya think lad? Or would yae mind giving me a bit of tongue wagging, in exchange for well, a good word...rather than a bad word.."


OOC: Detective Profession/Sense Motive etc. being brought to bear.

"Anything you boys want to ask before he loses his ability to loose his tongue?"

"Oh maybe make the meeting in two hours. I might have some dry cleaning to do of my uniform.." 



Silverlion looks back at the others winking as he does so.


----------



## Insight (Aug 4, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> "Lads we can't just dally about and way for things to fall into our laps. Shield, please set a meeting for an hour, so you can brief us if you don't mind good chap."
> 
> Silverlion then heads over to the prisoner and walks around him a few times in a very feline stalk. He speaks to himself almost as if recording data to a voice recorder. " Height just under 2 metres. weight: ten to twelves stone...not much to look at. " Silverlion then goes on describing details of the man's appearance noting dirt, scuff marks, any clue like indicators he can locate. Then gets real close to the man "How'd I do lad...close? Warm? Would you like me to get warmer?" he places a deep throated groel to emphasise the last bit.."I think we can start a fire or two if I am too cold here...what do ya think lad? Or would yae mind giving me a bit of tongue wagging, in exchange for well, a good word...rather than a bad word.."
> 
> ...




The captured goon immediately opens up.  "Wait, wait," he urges.  "Don't hurt me!  I'm just a hired gun, man!"

"What do you want to know?" he continues.  "I might know somethin that would help ya.  Just keep that... guy away from me!"


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 5, 2004)

"Who me?"he says with his Brit lilted snarl Silverlion looks back at the goon then walks off l"Someone else ask the questions...I'll wait till your through for my..fun.." 

Silverlion sits across the room with his predatory gaze going back to the prisoner arms folded casually.


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 5, 2004)

*questioning*

Pitch black walks towards the man. Fully suited in Pitch Black.

"have something to tell me lad? I hope you make it good because the lion is getting a wee bit hungry and I don't think that I would want to be in his way."


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

The captive Foundry goon turns in his chair, still bound in heavy chains.    "Well, you guys are looking for my employers, right?" he asks.  "I might know where you can find them.  Where they met and paid us anyway."

"Is that enough for you guys to let me go?"


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 6, 2004)

*more questions*

"It might be depends..."
"if your information proves correct after we return from investigating the site, you will be freed."


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> "It might be depends..."
> "if your information proves correct after we return from investigating the site, you will be freed."




The captive shifts again in his seat.  "Well, all I can really tell you is where they told us to meet up with our bosses for the mission," he says.

The Shield sends Pitch Black a text message on his communicator.  It reads, "We can't actually free him.  The authorities were kind enough to allow me brief custody, but he's off to the slammer after this."


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 6, 2004)

"fine, tell us what you know and we will help make life easier for you."

I wake away calmly and messages back on the communicator to the shield. 
"I thought as much. Could we help him out at all to give him a little incentive? Maybe a little better treatment or something?"


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> "fine, tell us what you know and we will help make life easier for you."




"OK, OK," the captive says.  "It was a place in Hanover, right off the bypass.  Some kind of warehouse with a tower behind it.  Trying to remember the name... something Technologies or Industries...  Started with an S..."



> I wake away calmly and messages back on the communicator to the shield.  "I thought as much. Could we help him out at all to give him a little incentive? Maybe a little better treatment or something?"




The Shield replies.  "All right, no problem.  I am in my car on my way back to the Estate.  If you find out anything of interest, let Jocelyn know and maybe she can help out."


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 6, 2004)

"Ok, where off the bypass did you get off to go to this "S" technologies?"


I message the team about what information I recieved and then message shield.
"Know of any company or building that begins with an S in hanover? technology or industry is part of the name."


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> "Ok, where off the bypass did you get off to go to this "S" technologies?"




"Umm..." the captive says, thinking back.  "Exit 23, going east from the highway.  There's a light when you get off the freeway, and I think it was a right at the light."

"So, you're gonna let me go, right?" the captive asks.  "I dunno if I like being a squealer so much, if ya know what I mean."



> I message the team about what information I recieved and then message shield.  "Know of any company or building that begins with an S in hanover? technology or industry is part of the name."




The Shield replies, "Ask Jocelyn to run a check of our business database.  She should be able to come up with a few possibilities."


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 6, 2004)

"I know exactly what you mean, lad. We appreciate your help and we will do what we can to help you out."



After I am done with the prisoner, I got talk to Jocelyn and ask her to search for any company with "S" dealing with technologies.


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> "I know exactly what you mean, lad. We appreciate your help and we will do what we can to help you out."
> 
> After I am done with the prisoner, I got talk to Jocelyn and ask her to search for any company with "S" dealing with technologies.




Taking the elevator up three floors to the second above-ground level, Pitch Black finds Jocelyn Van Dyne in the Data Center, staring blankly at a map of Freedom City and its surrounding areas.

She turns as the pair of transparent double doors whoosh open, and sees the armored hero approach.  "Pitch Black," she says.  "I was kinda expecting you.  I hope you don't mind, but I've been monitoring your work down there with the captive."

"Yeah, so..." she continues, her young mind working at a mile-a-minute.  "Umm, companies starting with 'S' in the Hanover area.  Let's see."  She moves to a terminal and takes a seat, motioning Pitch Black to join her.  "I ran a query against our company database.  Hopefully, it came up with something useful."

Running her finger along the screen, she reads, "OK, so here's what we have.  A total of 4 entries.  Sentient Technologies, Servo-Tech, Solat Technologies, and Synergy Industries.  I ran another query using anything with 'S' in the first name, and I came up with 2 more.  Altus Resources and Resourcetronics."

"I can print out the contact info for these companies if you think that would help," she adds.


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 6, 2004)

Slightly worried about the comment about being monitored and glad that having a full helmet covers facial expressions, I join her. 

"That would be a great help, thanks."
"Any information about where some of these companies buildings are would be extremely helpful."


----------



## Insight (Aug 6, 2004)

PitchBlackMnM said:
			
		

> Slightly worried about the comment about being monitored and glad that having a full helmet covers facial expressions, I join her.
> 
> "That would be a great help, thanks."
> "Any information about where some of these companies buildings are would be extremely helpful."



"

"Sure thing," Jocelyn replies.  "Lemme just plot these on the overhead map..." and as she says this, clicking with her mouse, and red dots appear on the map.  "And now I'll screen print this, and off we go."

Van Dyne stands up, grabs the printout, and hands it over.  "Have at it, Pitch Black!  Let me know if there's anything else I can do."


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 8, 2004)

Would it be appropriate it for all those involved in the battle to discuss a battle plan. We do have com units to relay info back and forth.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2004)

Sure.  This is a combination in-game, out-of-game thread.  Discuss whatever you like.  I can try to answer questions about the environment, etc if you need anything like that.


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 9, 2004)

(ooc) am i the only one that feels that Pitch Blacks darkness is hindering more then helping?


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 9, 2004)

OOC: It seems it is when we have to engage in melee--if he were able to target only the ranged mooks it might be better.



Com: "Chaps, this isn't going to go down quick I suspect, we've got two powered figures who seem pretty protected...Hinder see what you can do about limiting that blurry guy with the nasty claws...Dragon and I will see abotu Invinci-bull...Pitch: Try and target the guys with lasers keep them in the dark and off out backs while we take down the other two if you can...Likely that suit of yours will thwart their zap guns, and I doubt anyone of them can hold their own on our physical levels..."


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 9, 2004)

*hello on monday*

(OOC- sorry, waterdragon it does hinder ranged a great deal. It really works well for melee with Silverlion though. Bull is pretty much a sitting duck for silver and myself. Try suffocating rave, he still has to breath and he is outside the darkness. There is a selective extra that for each point I put into it I can allow one person to see in my darkness. I will invest in that next for your benefit. For now you could concentrate on rave or just turn into ice and beat on the bull.)


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 9, 2004)

(ooc) my sufficate is is a physical manifestion. i put a globe of water arround the head he will just walk out of it.  but i have an idea on how to deal with him.  i will spend a hero point to add ghost toutch to my water blast.


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2004)

WaterDragon said:
			
		

> (ooc) my sufficate is is a physical manifestion. i put a globe of water arround the head he will just walk out of it.  but i have an idea on how to deal with him.  i will spend a hero point to add ghost toutch to my water blast.




Remember, you guys still don't know what affects Johnny Rave while he's incorporeal.  Or maybe you do...


----------



## PitchBlackMnM (Aug 9, 2004)

(OOC- incorporeal doesn't affect breathing look on page 73 under incorporeal in the second paragraph it says they can still be suffocated unless they have immunty to it.)


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 10, 2004)

(ooc) yes he probibly needs to breath just as i do but it is like trying to smother him with a pillow. he can move right through the pillow.


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 10, 2004)

OOC: Sounds like a plan.

"Dragon doesn't sound like this guy needs to breath, why not try that blowhard chap whose blurry..maybe he does...?"

"Pitch keep the darkness settled then...me and this Bull are gonna lock horns something frightful.'


----------



## riledguy (Aug 10, 2004)

*I am not helping much*

HINDER: As far as I can tell the only thing I am good for against Mister Bull pants is as distracting fodder. I can focus on the minions should any more flood out and provide you each with some protection. Unless Raver boy is suseptable to ranged kinetic blasts then I can't do much against him. I can let one fly though just to see.

Otherwise I think we need Silver working on Bull. Ideally we get Kid P going head to head with him while my force field gives him the edge he would need to put him down without much worry.

That is my two cents...


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 12, 2004)

two things that have been forgotten are 1) darkness coverving the doorway & corridor between Hinder& me & every one selse including all the villians & 2) rave entered the darkness to attack in the last round .


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2004)

I have to work late on Friday night, so no game this week.  This should be a one-time thing (I hope!)

I'll try to catch everyone by IM if possible before Friday.


----------



## Silverlion (Aug 24, 2004)

I've it on good authority we are playing this week  So just to let those know since our esteemed GM has let me know.


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2004)

Toki,

I need to know if you're still playing or not.  You joined the chat last night, but never posted a thing during the entire 5+ hour session.  If you're no longer interested in playing, just let me know.


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2004)

*Insider Info on the Bad Guys*

Based on what Water Dragon and Blue Blitz have been able to find out about your potential foes, here is what you know so far:

*LODESTONE*
This rocky villain was once a member of Trickster's Chaos League, a supervillain team created to build the Atlantean Chaos Engine.  When the United Heroes defeated the Chaos League and the Engine destroyed, many of the Chaos League were captured, though Lodestone and Trickster escaped.

The villain is permanently in a rock-like state, although this does not appear to give him superior strength or protections.  Lodestone is known to have magnetic powers, including the ability to manipulate metal objects, fire beams of electromagnetic power, and the ability to avoid electronic detection devices.

*PINWHEEL*
While once a heroine, and member of the city-sponsored CDEF Corps, Pinwheel dropped out of sight for a long time.  Apparently, she has resurfaced as a villain, and is now in the employ of an unknown supervillain.

Pinwheel wears an outfit of alternating red and yellow, with white tassels running the length of her arms and legs.  In action, she typically cartwheels and somersaults around, creating an almost hypnotic effect with her costume.  The villainess is known to have mental powers, but the extent of these is unknown.

*RAZOR*
Razor was also once a member of the CDEF Corps, though he always had an iffy reputation as a hero.  Now a villain, Razor seems more at ease, and can use his abilities more freely to create death and destruction.

He wears a black exoskeleton lined with razor-sharp blades.  Razor's main attack form is to spin in place, using his blades as both defense and attack.  Razor's exoskeleton provides a decent amount of protection, but not overwhelming by any means.

*SARA SILVER*
While best known as a member of the all-female supervillain group known as the Bad Girls, Silver has struck out on her own with the dissolution of that group.

Sara Silver wears a costume of silver and black, though it is more of a bikini than a full costume.  She has a helmet that is silver in color.  Sara is super-strong and well protected from physical attacks.  Her other abilities, if any, are unknown.


... plus of course, the big bad guy, who is described as 'steel-face' and 'the big robot'.  Unfortunately, Blue Blitz never saw this leader, and knows nothing of his/her/its abilities.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> Toki,
> 
> I need to know if you're still playing or not.  You joined the chat last night, but never posted a thing during the entire 5+ hour session.  If you're no longer interested in playing, just let me know.



 Yeah my fridays are becoming more and more tied up; sorry.


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2004)

No problem.  Just wanted to know if you were in or not.  Thanks for trying anyway!


----------



## WaterDragon (Aug 31, 2004)

two Questions 1) do i know any of the ex-CDEF members weaknesses? & 2) did we get any points for th last session or are you holding off on giving them till later?

thanks for the heads up


Waterdragon


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2004)

You guys know what I posted and not much more.  This is what has been collectively learned through both Water Dragon's CDEF experience, and what Blue Blitz has been able to pick up while being held captive.

As for pp, I give these out at the end of an adventure, and you guys are smack dab in the middle of one right now.


----------



## WaterDragon (Sep 1, 2004)

i was wondering if my time on CDEF had revealed any of their weaknesses to me that was why i asked.  to me it seemed a logical question.  & things like this are why i dislike play post or e-mail


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2004)

After some discussion during the last session, and my desire to cut down on the number of heroes (a bit much of a headache for me at this point), we are now down to four players.  Blue Blitz left on his own, owing to scheduling problems.  We have also decided to let Pitch Black go, mostly because he has missed two sessions in a row, and the last one with no prior notification or anything.  We need people to be here for the games, and that's the bottom line.

Anyway, we're taking a week off, then starting the next adventure 9-24-04.  Be there around 9 PM Eastern US!


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2004)

Also, with the reduction in heroes, we also have some roles on the archetypal list of hero types that are not filled with the current set of characters.  Not that this is necessarily a problem, but I wanted to offer the existing players an opportunity to use a different character if you would like.  Using a new character does not mean you can no longer play your existing character - it just gives you another option at the outset (or perhaps during) and adventure.  While I won't generally allow you guys to play more than one character at a time, certain adventure scenarios may arise where a certain character type would make more sense than another.  

Basically, the Shield is going to gather some more heroes to supplement the team.  When I have completed them, I will post their stats and you can feel free to use these as alternate characters should the need arise.  I am NOT looking for new characters from the players at this point.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2004)

*New Feat - Meditate*

This is a martial arts related feat that you need Trance to use.

*MEDITATE*
Your trances are focused on broadening the mind and repairing the body.
*Prerequisite*: Trance.
*Benefit*: While using the Trance feat, you also cannot worsen from Disabled to Dying.  This allows you to use powers to heal yourself if you wish, without the risk of worsening to the Dying condition.  In addition, you gain a +2 bonus to Will Saves and Wisdom based skill checks for a duration equal to the time spent in meditation.  This duration begins as soon as the trance ends.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2004)

I have finished 4 out of the 5 new NPCs that can be used as alt characters.  They are Flashpoint, Lotus Fist, Machinehead, and Portent.  I am still working on the final extra character.

I am still working on their backgrounds and personalities, but the stats are there.  For some reason, our Rogues Gallery thread has been archived, but you can still find it by clicking the link in my signature or by going here


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2004)

*Freedom City Daily Herald, Part One*

I thought it would be cool to create an edition of the Daily Herald, the main newspaper for Freedom City.  The events described below occurred between the last game and the start of the next one.

*THE DAILY HERALD*​
Truth, Honor, Freedom​
*Front Page/Global News*
*Blackstone Breakout*: Rumors are flying that there has been yet another breakout at Blackstone Prison.  Correctional officials deny any breakout occurred.  Contacts in law enforcement report that an investigation has begun at Blackstone Island.  Issuing a statement, warden Joshua Drummer states that, "There has been no breakout at the Blackstone Island Penitentiary.  All inmates have been searched and questioned, and all of the population has been accounted for."

*African Famine Reaches Record Levels*: Sub-Saharan Africa has suffered yet another setback in its socio-economic recovery from the recent drought of 2002-04.  Reports have surfaced that an African super-villain, Famine, is responsible for some of the drought conditions.  The Freedom League, who have visited the region in the past to do battle with Famine, reportedly have no plans to return to sub-Saharan Africa any time soon.

*Shuttle Endeavor Returns Safely*: The space shuttle Endeavor safely returned to Edwards AFB in California following a harrowing return from orbit.  NASA officials reported that the shuttle ran into some unknown disturbance during re-entry, and that an analysis has begun on data collected during the return to Earth.  Star Island officials had no comment on the re-entry incident.

*Atlantean Accords Due To Expire*: The United Nations' 1998 Trade Accords with Atlantis are due to expire this month, and representatives from both sides expect a fresh set of negotiations to begin soon on a new agreement.  Atlantean officials did not reply to requests for interviews, as is typical with their government.  UN Global Trade Commissioner Alcorn Davis of the UK said recently that, "We fully expect a renewal of the robust trade agreement we enacted four years ago.  The agreement was good for both sides, and economic data will continue to show improvement should Atlantis bargain with the UN in good faith."

*Freedom City News*
*Boardwalk Fires Still Unsolved*: Freedom City Metro Fire Department is investigating a string of fires in the old Boardwalk site.  X-S Entertainment, which had purchased the site in hopes of redeveloping it into an add-on for the current Boardwalk, has brought in Titan Security to help in the matter.  Both the MFD and Titan Security have stated they plan to work together to solve these mysterious fires.

*Happanuk Hill Restoration Resumes*: Following an 18-month layoff due to financial problems, the restoration of Happanuk Hill has resumed.  The Happanuk Burial Grounds, a sacred Native American site, was closed to the public nearly three years ago in an effort to redesign a more suitable public visiting area.  With the help of the Happanuk tribe, architects created a state of the art facility, but shortly thereafter, the funding had dried up.  Plans are now underway to have the Happanuk Hill Burial Grounds site completed by summer 2005.  

*Teacher Helps Capture Suspect*: Alvaro Molina of the Claremont Academy aided police in a wild car and motorcycle chase that ended near the school.  Police officials lauded Molina for his efforts in helping to chase down the suspect, Terry Jackson, who had fled the scene of his crashed truck and ran across Claremont Academy grounds.  Molina is due to receive a special commendation from Police Commissioner Kane this week for his efforts. 

*Judge Rules On Cathedral Dispute*: Judge Mortimer Biels issued his final decree in the case of Lawrence Dubrick vs. the Freedom City Diocese, ruling that St. George's Cathedral was responsible for his medical bills and moved the matter to a civil case, which is now pending.  This landmark decision, which will undoubtedly be considered at the State Supreme Court on appeal, is expected to be overturned by the higher court.  Dubrick, a carpenter and general contractor, had agreed to resurface part of the cathedral's parking lot when he was struck by a car.  The diocese had refused to pay his medical bills, leading to the suit.


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2004)

*Freedom City Daily Herald, Part Two*

*Opinion*
*Mayor Has Lost Control Of The City*: _Opinion column by John Rewtham, Executive Director of CODE, Freedom City Chapter_.  With the rise of crime, especially crime of a super-powered nature, Freedom City's Mayor O'Connor has lost control of his city.  Continued reliance on super-powered 'heroes' such as the Freedom League and the Atom Family is a little like letting the foxes guard the hen-house.  Rewtham goes on to back Nathan Moore, O'Connor's opponent in the upcoming mayoral election, claiming that Moore will put an end to the super-hero franchises in Freedom City.

*Crisis In Charity Scandal*: _Opinion column by Arthur M. Stromberg, CEO, Rath & Stromberg Investments_.  The rise in corruption in many Freedom City charities is driving donors to national concerns and away not only from the crooked charities, but also from the good ones, who continue to do a fine job serving the Freedom City community.  Stromberg advocates a largescale investigation of all Freedom City charities, and an accounting not only for those with corruption in the ranks, but also recommendations for donors who prefer to give on the local level. 

*Business*
*NovaComm And NHM Discuss Deal*: NovaComm and New Horizon Media, the two giants in Freedom City communications, are in talks to merge some of their core businesses.  Such a deal would require federal anti-trust approval, a condition stemming from last year's decision to deny NovaComm and NHM's proposed merger.  The latest proposal includes streaming NHM content on NovaComm's cell phones.  New Horizon Media, the country's #2 media provider, owns television and radio stations, as well as newspapers, magazines, and Horizon Studios, last year's #7 movie studio.  NovaComm is the nation's #3 mobile phone provider.

*Tourism Edging Higher*: The city has experienced an upturn in tourism, according to a new report from the Commission on Economic Development.  "Freedom City has experienced a 27% growth in the tourism and hospitality industries", says Arthur Stromberg, commissioner of the special study.  "We expect that trend to continue into next summer, and possibly beyond."  Commissioner Stromberg added that hotel development in the downtown area is critical to maintain a high level of city tourism.

*Yacht Club Reopens*: Following a nine-month renovation, the North Bay Yacht Club is once again open for business.  The club, heavily damaged during a battle between two super-powered menaces, was nearly forced to shut down completely when a new investor, Fletcher Beaumont II, stepped in to cover the expenses in rebuilding the aging facilities.  Beaumont hopes to eventually expand the club to a few more sites by 2006.

*Sports*
*Rebels' Avila Retires, Stuns NFL*: Bad news for the Freedom City Rebels continues.  Following the Rebels' disappointing ouster from the playoffs, a shocking admission that Curtis Avila, the Reb's star running back, had developed super-powers.  Avila immediately announced his retirement from the NFL.  Neither Rebels nor NFL officials could not be reached for comment.  On the day of Avila's official retirement, the Rebels issued a statement, claiming no prior knowledge of any super-powers on Avila's part, nor any admission by the running back during the season.  It is unknown what impact this admission will have on the Rebels' season for 2005.

*Patriots Recruiting Continues*: Coach Burns continues to land top-flight prospects for the 2005 college football season, adding two more in-state recruits to an already talented Patriots class.  Per NCAA policy, FCU cannot officially confirm any agreements with recruits, but recruiting expert Charles Donnely says that Rayshon Deeds, a 6'1", 190 lb. cornerback from Glenchester High and Nate Horvath, a 6'3", 265 lb. defensive lineman from Roosevelt High right here in Freedom City, had verbally committed to FCU for next season.

*Rayguns Signing At Millennium Mall Today*: Milt Ranier, Stanley Smith, and Olkwamie Obu of the Rayguns will make an appearance today 2 pm at Millennium Mall.  Basketball fans have already started to line up for the special appearance, where the Rayguns players are expected to sign autographs and speak briefly before a showing of highlights from the 2003-04 season.

*Currents & Arts*
*Harper Concert A Sell Out*: As expected, Tabitha Harper's concert date at the Liberty Dome has sold out about a week before the show.  Harper, who moonlights as Harpy of United Heroes fame, is one of a few super-powered entertainers.  While supremely popular with the teenage and early 20s crowds, Harper has drawn fans from other demographics as well.  Her latest album, 'Dream On', has gone quadruple platinum and her 'Open Eyes' tour has been the most successful of the summer concert tours.  Freedom City is Ms. Harper's final date of the American leg of the tour, and expects to hit Europe in a few weeks.  Jeremy Rhodes, Harper's current love interest, is said to be accompanying the superstar during the final dates.  While Harper's reps have denied an engagement between the two, paparazzi have snapped the pair visiting more than a few jewelry stores in the past few weeks.  

*Symphony Plays Final Concert At Liberty Park*: Beset with financial woes, the Freedom City Symphony is due to play its final concert at Liberty Park this weekend, ending prematurely the popular fall series, Picnic with the Pops.  Symphony Director Marshall Jameson hopes that advertisers will help pick up the slack for the summer 2005 season.  If not, Jameson worries that the symphony may have struck its final note in Freedom City.

*Society Column*: _Column by Angela Beaudrie_.  Word is that Fletcher Beaumont II is making a comeback in the social circles.  He has kicked his alcohol addiction and has been seen escorting Callie Summers to a recent charity event.  Heironymous King chaired a recent event for the opening of a new wing at Port Regal Medical Center, named for King of course.  Spotted at the event was King's daughter, Eve, who recently turned 18 and has been attending Freedom College.  King has been keeping Eve out of the spotlight until recently.


----------



## Silverlion (Sep 15, 2004)

Full Page Ad:

"  Wealthy philanthropist Conrad Gallant would like to invite you to the "Heroes against Famine" dinner. A Silent auction will be held including a donated cape from a certian lady heroine, among other assundries gathered from the most private of collections. 

    The dinner is 1000 a plate and all funds collected will be donated to relief efforts around the globe with 75% being donated directly to assist Africa.  Guests will include: Mayor Michael O'Connor, Geoffrey Van Dyne (aka The Shield), Maximus Atom, the Bowman,Vector, lead scorer Esteban Coolidge of the Freedom City Rayguns, and many others. So show your true colors help feed the world, be a hero of your own. No tights needed. Call 534-555-HAFE for tickets"


----------



## Insight (Sep 15, 2004)

*Known Heroes & Villains of Freedom City*

In addition to those Heroes and Villains described in the Freedom City book, the following supers are also known to exist in town:

*HEROES*
*The Alchemist*: A recent graduate of the Claremont Academy, the Alchemist, along with his entire graduating class, decided not to become the Next-Gen 'B' team and instead formed their own team, the Brat Pack.  It has since disbanded, and the heroes are flying solo.

*Bubbles*: Asian superheroine and former member of the Junior Freedom League.  She has strange powers involving the creation of bubbles, hence her name.

*Bug*: Another former Brat Pack-er, Bug secretes an organic glue that enables him to snare opponents and climb walls.

*John Doe*: This amnesiac hero's powers are growing at an alarming rate and he's not sure how to control them.  He was taken in by the Freedom League for a while, but has since returned to solo work.

*Flux*: A former member of the Brat Pack, Flux cannot control his height or density.  He is often super strong and tall, but the instability of his powers is becoming a problem.

*Glow*: A superheroine and former member of the Brat Pack, Glow has a permanent energy field that she cannot turn off.

*Ground Pounder*: This young hero is super strong and tough, and was formerly a member of the Junior Freedom League before it disbanded.

*Lycanna*: A former member of the Brat Pack, Lycanna is thought of as a werewolf, but in reality, she cannot change forms.

*Neon*: This solo hero is also a member of the rock band, Drastic Change, and is very popular both for his music and superheroing escapades.

*Razzle Dazzle*: This former leader of the Brat Pack is now a solo hero, though he maintains ties to his past teammates.

*Recoil*: A reformed criminal, this hero generates a repulsion field that protects him from harm and can be used as a kinetic blast against foes.

*Reverb*: With the power to generate and control vibrations, this solo hero's popularity is growing after stopping an unknown villain with earthquake powers who was threatening to destroy Liberty Park.

*Sparkler*: A former member of the Junior Freedom League, she has struck out on her own as a solo heroine.  

*Vector*: This hero, once a member of the Junior Freedom League, has flying powers, but can only move at full speed, though he has gained some control since his days with the JFL.

*Vitalizer*: Seen briefly around the city, this hero energizes objects, making them into weapons that he wields in battle.  He has unknown affiliations, if any.

*XO*: A refugee from a failed government project, XO has worked with other solo heroes in the past, and was a temporary member of Next-Gen for a time.  She wears an exoskeleton that enhances her strength and agility.

*VILLAINS*

*The Flasher*: This villain uses a combination of charm and blinding light to perpetrate his dastardly deeds.  Currently on the loose.

*Gremlin*: With the ability to control machines of all types, this villain is a particular menace to heroes with technological powers and gear.

*Icemonger*: Menacing the city last summer, Icemonger and his Frostmen are now safely locked away in Blackstone Island, thanks to Next-Gen.

*Invinci-Bull*: This bullying villain is very tough and strong, but nonetheless has been put away through the recent actions of the Heroes of the Shield.

*Kid Unknown*: A precocious child with mass confusion powers, this villain often causes mass chaos in crowded settings.  He is currently on the loose.

*Montezuma*: This crazed villain took over Millennium Mall in an effort to raise awareness to the plight of the Mexican American in this country.  He has since been incarcerated in Blackstone, thanks to the Freedom League.

*Pinwheel*: This villainess with mental powers was recently captured by the Heroes of the Shield, and is now serving time at Blackstone Island.

*Poltergeist*: This longtime enemy of The Shield has been in hiding for some time now.  He was famous for his many hidden gadgets and mental powers.

*Rapture*: This villainess with the power to control pheromones has the ability to control others, but has no real attack powers of her own.  She is known to have had a relationship with The Shield in the past.

*Johnny Rave*: A crazed super-powered brawler with the ability to turn invisible and incorporeal, Johnny Rave has disappeared following a recent battle with the Heroes of the Shield.

*Razor*: Wearing an exoskeleton of advanced polymers, covered with razor-sharp spines, this villain has been a menace for some time.  He was captured by the Heroes of the Shield, and is now incarcerated.

*Sara Silver*: This strong and tough villainess was involved with Talos' plot to destroy Freedom City, but escaped capture and is known on the loose.

*Supernova*: This alien villainess has threatened Freedom City on more than one occasion, and was last stopped through the actions of The Shield and the Freedom League.  She is on the loose.

*Warrior Alpha*: A one-time ally of Invinci-Bull and Johnny Rave, Warrior Alpha is now a solo villain, prowling the streets of Freedom City, looking for trouble.  He is a brawler with growth powers.

While there are indeed _unknown_ heroes and villains, both in Freedom City and around the country, these are the ones (in addition to those in the book) that are best known to Freedonians.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2004)

Before next week's game, I need to have updated character stats from the following characters: *Doc Hazard*, *Hinder*, and *Water Dragon*.  This should include the pp I gave out from last time.  Your characters should all have between 154 and 156pp at this time.  Please email me your revised stats as soon as you can so I can update my records.  If you have unspent pp, list that as well so I can properly add up your characters.

Hinder: The last stats you sent me only add up to 147pp (Stats 60, Skills 13, Feats 14, Powers 60), so I figure you have about 8pp left to spend.

Also, can you please check the Rogues Gallery post for your character to make sure it is correct, and if not, please email me what changes need to be made.

Thanks all.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2004)

Silverlion said:
			
		

> Full Page Ad:
> 
> "  Wealthy philanthropist Conrad Gallant would like to invite you to the "Heroes against Famine" dinner. A Silent auction will be held including a donated cape from a certian lady heroine, among other assundries gathered from the most private of collections.
> 
> The dinner is 1000 a plate and all funds collected will be donated to relief efforts around the globe with 75% being donated directly to assist Africa.  Guests will include: Mayor Michael O'Connor, Geoffrey Van Dyne (aka The Shield), Maximus Atom, the Bowman,Vector, lead scorer Esteban Coolidge of the Freedom City Rayguns, and many others. So show your true colors help feed the world, be a hero of your own. No tights needed. Call 534-555-HAFE for tickets"




The full list of super-powered guests who have RSVPed: Maximus and Tess Atom, the Bowman, Nereid, and Sonic of Next-Gen, and the solo heroes Reverb and Vector.  The Atoms and Next-Gen have contributed items for the silent auction.

Other dignitaries include Mayor Michael O'Connor, Esteban Coolidge and Milt Ranier of the Rayguns, Coach Russell Mills and Third Baseman Paul Walker of the Comets, and Geoffrey Van Dyne (aka The Shield).  There is also a rumor that Heironymous King and/or members of his family may attend.

Major media outlets have indicated they will cover the event, which is to be held at the newly renovated North Bay Yacht Club.


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2004)

*Map Test*

ignore this for now


----------



## WaterDragon (Sep 22, 2004)

Shield, 

refering to what we discussed the other day.  i havn't told Jeri how i feel about her yet & my character is nervious about doing so as he is not sure if she wants to stay close friends or or move on to something more serious (thought that is what he wants).  He is scared to make the move for fear of losing his closest friend & the women he loves.  She has yet to tell him anything though she may simply be waiting on him.   Or she may be is the same boat as he is unsure how he feels about her & waiting on him to make the first move.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2004)

WD,

Those are all good things to know.  I'll try to include as much of that as possible in the upcoming game session.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2004)

*NFL in Freedom City World*

As you might have guessed, I have replaced Baltimore in our world with Freedom City.  As you also may have figured out from the Sports section of the Daily Herald, Freedom City played Green Bay in the playoffs, which means they are an NFC team - oops, this kind of screws with a few things since Baltimore in the real NFL is in the AFC.  Sure, I could go back and change it, but why not mess with things if I can?

Anyway, feel free to ignore this, but I wanted to post this realignment in case I ever want to use this material in a game.

*NFC*
*North*
Chicago Bears
Detroit Lions
Green Bay Packers
Minnesota Vikings

*South*
Atlanta Falcons
Carolina Panthers
New Orleans Saints
Tampa Bay Buccaneers

*East*
Dallas Cowboys
Freedom City Rebels
New York Giants
Philadelphia Eagles

*West*
Arizona Cardinals
St. Louis Rams
San Francisco 49ers
Seattle Seahawks

*AFC*
*North*
Cleveland Browns
Indianapolis Colts
Pittsburgh Steelers
Washington Mustangs

*South*
Cincinnati Bengals
Houston Texans
Kansas City Chiefs
Tennessee Titans

*East*
Buffalo Bills
Miami Dolphins
New England Patriots
New York Jets

*West*
Denver Broncos
Los Angeles Stars
Oakland Raiders
San Diego Chargers


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2004)

*Freedom City Map*

If you ever need a PDF of the Freedom City map, you can find it here


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2004)

*United Heroes*

The West Coast of the US has a very famous superhero team known as United Heroes.  These supers are known throughout the country, and though they are currently based on the west coast, they often travel to face threats in other parts of the country or the world.

There are two teams right now, and an interesting story as to why there are two teams and not just one.  There was a United Heroes formed in the 1980s, but the entire team was trapped in an alternate dimension known as Pandemonium until very recently.  In the meantime, another team formed and used the name.  Thus, when the 'old school' team was freed (by the new guys), there was a little bit of a controversy.  Everything was worked out, and they are basically two parts of the same team.

Here are the current rosters as you would know them:

*UH SAN FRANCISCO*
*Electrostatic*: Fast and with electrical powers.

*Harpy*: AKA the pop singer Tabitha Harper.  Mental powers.

*Iron Dragon*: Martial artist, very tough.

*MorningStar*: Fire powers.

*Pathfinder*: Tracking and super-senses, carries a crossbow.

*The Scoundrel*: High dex, two magic pistols, investigator.

*Torpedo*: Atlantean hero, swimming, decent strength and toughness.

Note: *Seraph*, a very popular team member, died in battle recently.

*UH OLD SCHOOL*
*Acrobat Ace*: Very agile and nimble, throws razor rings as well as puns.

*Epsilon*: Earth powers, very tough and strong.

*Prodigy*: Sometimes uncontrolled mental powers.

*Puncture Proof*: High strength and resistance, plus flight.

*Wind Rider*: Air control powers.

*Sam Wylde*: Steal powers, decent fighting ability.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2004)

*Crusaders New York*

The Crusaders, the most well known hero group in New York City, is a recent development.  These heroes were until very recently solo heroes, but joined forces to battle Cyber-Knight and some other villains who were threatening the Crusaders' city.

Here is the current roster as it is known:

*THE CRUSADERS*
*Beacon*: Changes into pure light energy.

*Empath*: Pacifist with healing and telepathic powers.

*Freefall*: Armor suit with leaping and super strength.

*Pickpocket*: Teleportation and power stealing abilities.

*Syphon*: Absorption and energy redirection powers.

*Wavelength*: Magnetic and other energy control powers.


----------



## Insight (Sep 26, 2004)

*Global Villains*

The following villains do not have a base of operations as such (or if they do, it is unknown), and are known to cause trouble all over the world.

*Barracuda*: Atlantean villain and arch enemy of Torpedo.  Natural weapons and high strength/toughness.

*Bombardier*: Gadgeteer with a variety of area attacks and other super-science goodies.

*Cyber-Knight*: Looks like a knight from medieval times, but is cybernetically enhanced, and comes complete with a robotic horse.

*The Duchess*: Vampiress.  She can drain your blood and such.

*Epicenter*: Earthquake inducing powers.

*Fang*: Feral, with natural weapons and regen.

*Icon*: Alien who has come to Earth to cause trouble and steal our women.  No joke.

*Lodestone*: Made of magnetic nickel, he has magnetic powers.

*Mana*: It was thought that this sorceress may have turned toward the heroic side, but this has not been confirmed.

*Oracle*: This mentalist can see the future and has a host of other mental powers.  His son Omen, who has many of the same powers, may or may not also be a villain.

*The Outsider*: Another villainous alien, this guy teleports and uses high-tech whips.

*Psi-Blade*: This villainess combines mental powers with martial arts prowess.

*Surge*: This villain has electrical powers and high speed.

*Technomancer*: This crazed inventor uses robots and such.

*Trickster*: Illusionist of the highest order, also has many mental powers and is very charismatic.  Extremely dangerous.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 3, 2004)

Here's what I found among the documents our 'friend' was looking though.  

The documents appear to be part of a series of files detailing property held as corporate assets but kept in storage.  

Most of these documents record checking in and out of these properties from the 1970s.  They are all labeled either White Mountain Corporation or Grant Conglomerates.  

It turns out that White Mountain received auctioned property from the Freedom City PD in 1979.  

All documents detailing the properties themselves are missing, but there are some ancillary documents referencing the properties, but they just refer to lot numbers, etc.

All of the FCPD documents are signed by a Det. Mike Alquist and dated from 1978-79.

There are some gaps in file, I am assuming that's what he took.  We need to see if we can dig more up on this.  

DocH


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 9, 2004)

One thing we might need to remember  is that sparky ( the inventer of the traking device) is walter mcnalty.  & that we think it is being held at the kingston substaition.    We may want to track this stuff down given the grant conglomererates history after all this is over.

As to the kids i can follow them in mist form almost invisably & make sure they don't get in trouble.  the only thing that might get in in the way is that Bombardier knows that i have a mist form & may have set a trap such an intruder. but i am willing to take that risk.


----------



## riledguy (Oct 10, 2004)

*Information gathered from the injured van driver*

Donald Titan is the dealer in he sale of Titan security. It is possible that the he dealt directly with our mystery hover-bike rider. The sale was very sudden .. the workers did not know that the company was up. Titan wanted very much to buy shares in the rebels. I am not sure if this is the only reason he sold the company. Possibly also pressured.

The power in all the building was off. It's likely that it was cut outside of the building. Maybe from the power station.

Things to do to follow:
Ask regular guards at the building about their orders that day.
Talk to Donald Titan about his recent selling.
Find out if there was any reported brake ins at the local power-station or if they reported any problems.


----------



## riledguy (Oct 16, 2004)

*Checking out the Sub Arcade room*

HINDER-Not to sure why the police have this marked off but I am searching around the room that the hole in the arcade led too. Trying to find out what it was for and if anyone has been down here recently.


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 16, 2004)

I didn't want to get into this last night during the game  because that would have slowed the game down but i can strech when ever i want check Elasticity on p. 68 i can only make a 40 foot step & still move twice that as a full move &  that i think is where the confusion came in.  If my character is causing to much problem with the rules i can always build another because it seems mine is the one at the heart of alll the rules problems & mix ups we have been having. Also it is not a major thing for me to draw up another chacter i love designing them i have several done & can always do one from scratch.

BTW they finally updated the the errata on the web page to match the one in the annual.


----------



## Insight (Oct 17, 2004)

To be perfectly honest, WD, your character is kinda crazy and all over the place, so if you want to design a more streamlined version of your character, or a completely different character, that might be best.

By the way, a full move is the same thing as two half actions.  So if you can go 40 ft in a half action, you can go 80 ft in one round as a full move.  You could also charge up to 80 ft as your entire action (you would of course get an attack at the end of the charge).  Now, you can run if you so choose, and this is double that value (so 160 ft in this example), but you lose any Dex and Dodge bonuses to Defense when you do this.


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 17, 2004)

ok i will work on something & have it ready wed or thurs. & post on here to let you know.


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 19, 2004)

Shield 

i may be miss intertepting the rules on slick & this is the reason i have been avoiding getting the power.  the one time i used it you had the villians wait till his turn to make his save.  the book says i can "create a slick or slippery area 5x power rank.  anyone standing in or moving thru must make a ballence check" to me that means they must make a check right then & again on their turn. :\


----------



## Insight (Oct 19, 2004)

WaterDragon said:
			
		

> Shield
> 
> i may be miss intertepting the rules on slick & this is the reason i have been avoiding getting the power.  the one time i used it you had the villians wait till his turn to make his save.  the book says i can "create a slick or slippery area 5x power rank.  anyone standing in or moving thru must make a ballence check" to me that means they must make a check right then & again on their turn. :\




Technically, the people affected by this power don't move until their action, so that's when they would make the check.  There's no precedence in other powers to assume that the targets would make more than one check/save per round.


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 21, 2004)

i have revamped water dragon & he is done i will email the fineshed charater to you shortly.

one thing i am going to do is drop the create water because always have a problem how much i can create. 

i have made him vulnerable to sonic based attacks because water amplifies sound & am using a water shield as a defense.  i given wings made out of solidified water (not ice thanks to Silver lion for this) he now flies if you entangle his wings he can't fly


----------



## Insight (Oct 22, 2004)

I have some good news and some bad news.  The good news is that I am about to start a new, very challenging job.  This is something I have been after for quite a while, and I expect to spend a lot of effort getting up to speed on this position and learning a lot.

The bad news is that I have a lot of work to do, and this is going to cut into my gaming time.  Therefore, I am going to have to put this game on hold after tonight's session.  If any of you wish to take up the reins or start up a new game, let me know.  I will still be available as a _player_ on Friday nights for the time being if anyone wants to run a game.


----------



## WaterDragon (Oct 22, 2004)

congrast on the new job.  i hope soomeone starts a new game or takes over the reins as we are all enjoying each othering playing styles.  if i was more comfortable with the game rules i would run.  if anyone does i am more then willing to continue to play.


----------



## riledguy (Feb 17, 2005)

*Checking*

Just checking to see if anything is happening here or if this game has a tomb stone on it.


----------

